# Heating Issue - No Hot Air



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi all, I currently have a loan of a mk2 sport, and it has an issue with the fans. There is no hot air at all. 

I'm looking for some pointers so I can start reading up. I no longer have vcds but in the past, it wasn't showing any fault codes.

Thanks

Sent from my SM-S901B using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If the heater fan is working it's likely to be one of the airflow control flaps is not operating.
A VAG specific scan should show the cause. Plenty of info in the MK2 KB
Hoggy.


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

bhoy78 said:


> Hi all, I currently have a loan of a mk2 sport, and it has an issue with the fans. There is no hot air at all.


These are two different things. Is the blower motor working and there is no hot air, or is the blower motor not working at all?


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

TT'sRevenge said:


> These are two different things. Is the blower motor working and there is no hot air, or is the blower motor not working at all?


Blower motor working but no hot air

Sent from my SM-S901B using Tapatalk


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

bhoy78 said:


> Blower motor working but no hot air
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901B using Tapatalk


In this case, as @Hoggy mentioned, it could be one of the flap servos that directs air over the core. Code scan is a must here. 

Other question would be if the car is getting up to temperature--are you seeing the coolant temp gauge get to the middle and staying there? If not you could have a cooling system issue like a stuck open or incorrect thermostat in the vehicle.

Worst case would be heater core is plugged but apparently (according to the S/M) this can be replaced without removing the entire dash (like you must in most cars) so it might not be that big of a headache if that's the case.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Welcome back Bhoy, aside from the heating, enjoying being back in a TT?


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

TT'sRevenge said:


> In this case, as @Hoggy mentioned, it could be one of the flap servos that directs air over the core. Code scan is a must here.
> 
> Other question would be if the car is getting up to temperature--are you seeing the coolant temp gauge get to the middle and staying there? If not you could have a cooling system issue like a stuck open or incorrect thermostat in the vehicle.
> 
> Worst case would be heater core is plugged but apparently (according to the S/M) this can be replaced without removing the entire dash (like you must in most cars) so it might not be that big of a headache if that's the case.


Thanks for the help. Yes, the temp gauge sits in the middle as it should. I will need to do some research over the weekend. Someone has told me that if it's one of the flaps, it's quite a hassle.

Any recommendations for scanning tools? I'm out of the loop with this stuff nowadays, but I wouldn't mind picking something up that can scan a mk2/3. Is it still just vcds?

Sent from my SM-S901B using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

MT-V6 said:


> Welcome back Bhoy, aside from the heating, enjoying being back in a TT?


Hi, I am really enjoying being back in a TT. This one's a manual, something I haven't had in years, but other than the heater issue, it's a great car. Makes me miss my own mk2s!

Hope you're still modding and coming up with new ideas. Will need to have a look around the forum


Sent from my SM-S901B using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

bhoy78 said:


> Any recommendations for scanning tools? I'm out of the loop with this stuff nowadays, but I wouldn't mind picking something up that can scan a mk2/3. Is it still just vcds?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901B using Tapatalk


Hi, OBD Eleven would be my choice. VAG specific & cheap enough.
1st Gen for Android. Next Gen for Android & iOS








OBDeleven device - For car Diagnostics Programming Monitoring


OBDEleven Bluetooth device for VW Audi Seat Skoda diagnostics, programming, one-click apps car upgrades, and monitoring




obdeleven.com




Hoggy.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

DIY Fix for HVAC Flap Actuators


The post below is from one of our sister Forums (link here) and discusses the problem and solution to a bad V158 Temperature Flap Control Motor. If you run a fault scan and find any similar faults for the other flap servo motors in the HVAC unit this DIY may work as a possible solution. For...




www.ttforum.co.uk




For reference you can download the HVAC Workshop Manual *here*. Parts list for the HVAC on 7zap can be found *here*. Note - according to the parts list, there are LHD and RHD servo motors. And if you're experiencing any other HVAC related issues; (e.g. Climate Control Module, Blower, etc.) check out the link *here*.

Fault codes and a few with Ross Tech Wiki links -

*01272* - Positioning Motor for Central Flap (V70)
*01274* - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor (V71)
00710 - Defroster Flap Positioning Motor (V107)
00716 - Air recirculation Flap Positioning Motor (V113)
*01809* - Actuating Motor for Temperature Flap; Left (V158)
*01810* - Actuating Motor for Temperature Flap; Right (V159)


----------

